# Screen settings on factory screen using after market radio and steering wheel controls



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

To those who have installed an aftermarket radio using the GMOS-044 and Axxess ASWC-1, what did you press on your steering wheel controls to set the time and date on the factory screen? Thank you.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

So no one on here knows how to do this?


----------



## fxsx24 (Aug 26, 2016)

dont think its possible


----------



## fxsx24 (Aug 26, 2016)

from amazon. not sure if it works

time and date are wrong after installing this. How to fix?
Answer:
Press and Hold the Source button from your Steering wheel control and it will show the menu on how to change settings including the clock
By Rogelio Guanlao on March 27, 2017
If you have the steering wheel cable kit you can change it with the combinations provoded. Without it you can't change the settings, unless you have the steering wheel controls kit
By Jeremy on March 26, 2017


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Snappa said:


> To those who have installed an aftermarket radio using the GMOS-044 and Axxess ASWC-1, what did you press on your steering wheel controls to set the time and date on the factory screen? Thank you.


My Gen I requires me to use the stereo control panel.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I actually figured this out months back. I forgot to even update this because I was getting such little response I figured I was the only one interested in something so small. But it was an annoying to see the wrong time and date. My Cruze came with absolutely nothing. I believe I’m the only one on this entire forum to go from an LS with no controls at all to then adding steering wheel controls and then figuring out how to control monochrome screen. I was able to add the steering wheel controls by bypassing the BCM altogether. The bcm looks for resistor values and from the pressing of buttons. It then takes those values and communicates them of the GMLAN line. That line then interprets the value and then through an input gives the command to the radio. I used the steering wheel control interface by axxess to accomplish this as it does the same thing without converting it to a digital signal. It will take the analog signal from the steering wheel controls and interpret them then send it to your head unit, but to do this you have to take the steering wheel control line and connect it directly to the harness of the AXXESS SWC module. As for the time and date, that was handled by getting and additional unit specifically used to retain those functions. It is a stalk by AXXESS.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Snappa said:


> I actually figured this out months back. I forgot to even update this because I was getting such little response I figured I was the only one interested in something so small. But it was an annoying to see the wrong time and date. My Cruze came with absolutely nothing. I believe I’m the only one on this entire forum to go from an LS with no controls at all to then adding steering wheel controls and then figuring out how to control monochrome screen. I was able to add the steering wheel controls by bypassing the BCM altogether. The bcm looks for resistor values and from the pressing of buttons. It then takes those values and communicates them of the GMLAN line. That line then interprets the value and then through an input gives the command to the radio. I used the steering wheel control interface by axxess to accomplish this as it does the same thing without converting it to a digital signal. It will take the analog signal from the steering wheel controls and interpret them then send it to your head unit, but to do this you have to take the steering wheel control line and connect it directly to the harness of the AXXESS SWC module. As for the time and date, that was handled by getting and additional unit specifically used to retain those functions. It is a stalk by AXXESS.


Can you post some links and maybe some pictures if you took some?


----------

